# Post up Your Game Rooms!



## CandiceYaacobi (Jan 7, 2015)

I always love looking at other people's game rooms as it helps give me ideas for my own and I just like seeing how different everyone's collections are. Please share yours 

Ful Album: http://imgur.com/a/JJwQT

Here's "the shrine"


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 7, 2015)

That's pretty impressive. 
As for my game-space....not yet. The battlestation is still in development.


----------



## Deleted member 330833 (Jan 7, 2015)

deleted


----------



## _v3 (Jan 7, 2015)

Love the MissingNo near the Virtual Boy 
Nice shrine, mine is still under construction, I'm trying to hunt down a N64 as they go for a ridiculous price here.


----------



## CandiceYaacobi (Jan 7, 2015)

kaylejoy said:


> Your setup looks like a shrine


 
It sorta evolved into one the more consoles I brought home from my dad's house. It's a tribute to my childhood memories that my husband, friends and I can play.


----------



## CandiceYaacobi (Jan 7, 2015)

_v3 said:


> Love the MissingNo near the Virtual Boy
> Nice shrine, mine is still under construction, I'm trying to hunt down a N64 as they go for a ridiculous price here.


 
The missingno took me so long to make. The pattern is so random for majority of it that it was so tedious. It kept coming apart because I had a very small iron to work with too lol. Such a shame the N64 are so expensive in Croatia. They were a fun system. I'm guessing importing one is just as ridiculous in price?


----------



## Flame (Jan 8, 2015)

CandiceYaacobi said:


> It sorta evolved into one the more consoles I brought home from my dad's house. It's a tribute to my childhood memories that my husband, friends and I can play.


 

_your husband?? _

Gentlemen! THIS IS NOT A DRILL! we have a woman who plays video games on our site.




anyway im getting headaches... just thinking about some who owns, not one but two virtual boys. and one that looks like a virtual girl...


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 8, 2015)

Flame said:


> _your husband?? _
> 
> Gentlemen! THIS IS NOT A DRILL! we have a woman who plays video games on our site.



How politically incorrect; it could be a gay person.

Back on topic... we already had this thread for me
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-junk-on-your-desk-table.370001/

Not an awful lot has changed since August, the laptop screen is smashed (that suspect looking box underneath the microscope was indeed suspect, as was my storing all my large clamps on top of everything there), my video capture machine is now underneath the left speaker) and I now have a drawing tablet. Oh and the chairs on either side have an old photocopier and a box of junk.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 8, 2015)

Flame said:


> _your husband?? _
> 
> Gentlemen! THIS IS NOT A DRILL! we have a woman who plays video games on our site.
> 
> ...


 
To bad she's married tho 

Anyway I really don't have a game room just my sunroom and bedroom


----------



## CandiceYaacobi (Jan 8, 2015)

Flame said:


> _your husband?? _
> 
> Gentlemen! THIS IS NOT A DRILL! we have a woman who plays video games on our site.
> 
> anyway im getting headaches... just thinking about some who owns, not one but two virtual boys. and one that looks like a virtual girl...


 
Yep I am indeed a woman who is obsessed with video games (older consoles in particular). I also like working on/modding cars as well. The Virtual Boys aren't so bad honestly. There's a great video on YouTube where the guy, VectrexRoli goes over how to use it and what causes some to have eye issues and whatnot. The Virtual Girl was a custom system I did for sh*ts and giggles since the other VB was for parts (originally). Now with the help of an awesome guy on a VB site I go on, she's working like new, along with the other one. Wario Land and the Homebrew games on it are phenomenal. 



FAST6191 said:


> How politically incorrect; it could be a gay person.
> 
> Back on topic... we already had this thread for me
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-junk-on-your-desk-table.370001/
> ...


 
Lol he lucked out this time. I'm actually a woman. Do you plan on adding anything to your setup this year?


----------



## CandiceYaacobi (Jan 8, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> To bad she's married tho
> 
> Anyway I really don't have a game room just my sunroom and bedroom


 
5 years and counting! That's not to say there aren't plenty of other gamer chicks out there for the taking. A great pickup line for a gamer chick, "It's too dangerous to go alone. Take me"  (I'm corny I know but that would have given me a good chuckle) Anyways, what consoles do you own?


----------



## Flame (Jan 8, 2015)

FAST6191 & RevPokemon

cock back in?



anyway... my collection is all packed away or in my draws.. expect my laptop which i hardly play games at the moment. 3DS, which i hardly play anymore.. and nexus 7, which has some emu and games, yep u guess right i hardly play anymore...


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 8, 2015)

Flame said:


> FAST6191 & RevPokemon
> 
> cock back in?
> 
> ...


 
At least you laptop isnt as crappy as mine it is a family shared amd laptop that is like 7 or 8 years old and I have to use it all the time


----------



## Flame (Jan 8, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> At least you laptop isnt as crappy as mine it is a family shared amd laptop that is like 7 or 8 years old and I have to use it all the time


 

more like my laptop is bit old now.. but its still a beast.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 8, 2015)

Flame said:


> more like my laptop is bit old now.. but its still a beast.


 
I wish mine was a beast but hopefully I'll make a PC build soon (already got a TV that could be a monitor)


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 8, 2015)

Might actually sort out a proper capture setup -- said "capture" setup is mainly just an old TV card I found in a machine I was stripping for parts and stuck into another machine that was working when I needed to capture some stuff with it. However it is low latency and takes RF, composite and svideo so I probably will keep it around for a little while longer (the main monitor has an unused HDMI port which handles most things I care to play).

Otherwise tools are a far more likely addition, though they will probably actually go into the shed.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jan 8, 2015)

Mines more of a mess right now, but I don't care to post afew pics

http://www.mediafire.com/view/f2x0w...y44ab,n5xeemmew8ns5yq/gallery#f2x0wp0y1m5d6ie


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 8, 2015)

That is a lot of Dreamcasts.

Anyway I know I link this guy up a bit but relevant


----------



## CandiceYaacobi (Jan 8, 2015)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Mines more of a mess right now, but I don't care to post afew pics
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/view/f2x0w...y44ab,n5xeemmew8ns5yq/gallery#f2x0wp0y1m5d6ie


 
Wow that's a lot of PS1s! Nice collection


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 8, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> That is a lot of Dreamcasts.
> 
> Anyway I know I link this guy up a bit but relevant



Damn I wish I was him!(unless he owes millions in back taxes )


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 8, 2015)

I got a big collection, but it's not in any order, some are boxed awy, some are on my desktop and some i passed to my kids.

[I do have pictures of some stuff, not all i used to keep everything on a website and other stuff but it's way outdated (but still up)

http://djoen.dommel.be/djoen.html




Spoiler



2 x Original GB (Gray and Blue) / 1 GBC (Purple seethrou)
1 Original GBA / 1 GBA SP / 1 GBA Micro (Mario edition)
3 DS / 3 DSi / 1 DSi XL
1 3DS / 1 3DS XL / 1 2DS
1 Snes (modded) / 1 Snes Us Modded
1 NES (modded)
1 N64
2 Gamecubes (Both modded)
3 Wii's (2 i got for free cause the where broken but i fixed 1 and the other one works but not the drive)
1 Wii-U
3x Pokémon Mini
15 G&W games
Soon 1 New 3DS Ambasador edition
----------------------------------------
1 PC-Engine TurboDuo
1 PC Engine TurboDuo RX (RGB modded)
----------------------------------------
1 Atari 2600 Jr / Atari VCS Woody
1 Atari 7500 /Atari 5200
1 Atari Lynx / Atari Lynx II
1 Atari Jaguar
----------------------------------------
2 different models original Playstation / PSOne
1 PS2 (modded)
1 PS3
2 PSP model 1000
----------------------------------------
1 Xbox
2 Xbox 360 / 1 Xbox360 Slim
----------------------------------------
1 NeoGeo Portable / 1 NeoGeo Portable Color
1 NeoGeo MVS 2 slot Arcade Board with all needed conectors and adaptors to play it on a regular TV
----------------------------------------
1 Wonderswan / 1 Wonderswan Color / 1 Wonderswan SwanCrystal
----------------------------------------
1x Sega Master System (Modded) / 1 Sega Master System II
2x different models Sega Megadrive I (Modded) / 1 Sega Megadrive II (Modded)
1 MegaCD 1 / 2 MegaCD II (Modded)
1 32X
1 Powerbase Converter
1 Sega Saturn (Modded)
1 Sega Dreamcast (with keyboard and special controllers)
1 Sega GameGear
-----------------------------------------
1 Philips CDI
1 Panasonic 3DS
1 CBS Colecovision with Atari 2600 adaptor
1 MB Vectrex
1 Amiga CD32
-----------------------------------------
Some other rare consoles (like a 2 Player portable LED pacman)
-----------------------------------------
1 Amiga 500A
1 Atari ST / 1 Atari ST FM
1 Spectrum ZX
1 C64
1 Philips MSX complete with video editing tools
1 Philips VideoPac 7000 (Magnavox Odyssey II in the US)

When it says modded, in most cases it's Regio switch modded, like my Megadrive II has Multibios with switches
Some are RGB modded and some just have a modchip (PS2 / Gamecube / 1 Wii)
My Xbox360 Slim and PS3 and Wii-U are not modded or hacked!
For most consoles i have most official accesoires

Another collection i have is backup devices.
I have different backup devices for N64 / Snes (Z64 / V64jr / V64 / Bung Doctor VI / Bung Doctor VII / NeoFlash flashcarts / Different (Double) ProFighters and Super UFO as 1 Multi Game hunter
Also for my TurboGrafX i have such carts and 1 wierd device to write games to a cart once, so you needed multiple empty cards and write 1 game to it forever
GB-Xchanger for NeoGeo Pocket (Color)
GB-Xchanger for GB/GBC
1 Gameboy SmartCart by CCL
Different GBA kits as DS/DSi
1 Wonderswan copier
Few Megadrive copiers and flashkits also for Game Gear and Master System
All modding is done by myself

And that's where my wife said, enough is enough, so no Ps4 and No Xboxone for the moment  (but i couldn't resist the New 3DS Ambasador)
I don't have the time anymore to hunt retro consoles and repairing / Cleaning them i don't have the space anymore to set everything out
I have 3 daughters who love videogaming but i like to teach them more real life stuff to, Most was collected before i had kids, everything changed when i got kids
(And i never regretted getting kids (and buying the consoles) but i do not have the time to use them as i want! i'm kinda fading out in collecting stuff and enjoying life as it comes!


----------



## ILOVETOPLAYNESGA (Jan 8, 2015)

I was thinking this thread is great to help with my own inspirations as I (sadly) may have to sell off my hoard soon to pay for my house... but then I get the fun of starting again. I did find some fun pics from the past, but most of my stuff is currently in storage... and I haven't inventoried and sorted most of the stuff since 2012. :-(

Part of the reason I am getting a house...
Anyway, should be able to see the stuff in the gallery here.
http://filetrip.net/gallery?Fv4zQsYHRH

First few pics are from a video game themed org smorg we had, then how I kept some of my stuff at my apartment, then I saw one of my favorite Mario Party Scores, and finally pics for my inventory (the R2 unit is full of PS1 games as well)... I mostly took the other pics after the R2 for purposes of remembering how much stuff there was to sort and organize. 

I figure while I am unpacking I will also be building a better way to see and organize stuff, as well as go over condition better and take pictures of everything... may write a new bit of software rather than just using my old inventory system.


----------



## Issac (Jan 9, 2015)

My gaming room is my bedroom which consists of: a bed, an armless armchair made from a sofa part (comfy as fuck), 32 inch LCD TV (since my OLD CRT died, it was like... 35 years old when it died... in 2009 :'( ), aaaand all my consoles. and games. and books... and CDs and Vinyls, and a wardrobe, a normal wooden chair, a bedside table, a small coffeetable... 
Did I mention my room is 3x3 m? that's less than 10x10 feet


----------



## Stwert (Jan 9, 2015)

I always enjoy a peek into other folks collections, so here is some of my own. It's not the biggest collection going, aside from the more recent systems it's pretty much birthday/christmas presents over the years.

It's not everything, just what I like to keep in my home office for when I need a distraction from work. The 3 current gen are downstairs, there are a couple out on loan and some of the really ancient ones that don't really qualify as consoles are packed away. Anyway here you go, please excuse the mess I've not sorted things out for a while.




Gubbins1 by stwerty, on Flickr


And here's a wee shot of some of the gubbins I just can't help but collect. As you can probably guess from the photo I like Nintendo. Suppose it's because Ninty was my favourite when I was a kid lol.



Gubbins2 by stwerty, on Flickr


----------



## CandiceYaacobi (Jan 10, 2015)

Keep the game rooms coming! Love everyone's collections!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 11, 2015)

Working on it now with my new TV and am going to add speakers


----------



## CandiceYaacobi (Jan 11, 2015)

Love your Pokemon Center RevPokemon Your room is coming together well


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 11, 2015)

CandiceYaacobi said:


> Love your Pokemon Center RevPokemon Your room is coming together well


Yeah thanks only problem is a have a lot more game memorabilia that won't fit like an rc 13 inch yoshi kart racer


----------



## CandiceYaacobi (Jan 11, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Yeah thanks only problem is a have a lot more game memorabilia that won't fit like an rc 13 inch yoshi kart racer


 
I know those feels. I need to find room for my "new" CRT TV for the Game Shrine but idk how the hell I'm gonna pull that off given the slanted ceiling


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jan 11, 2015)

Stwert said:


> I always enjoy a peek into other folks collections, so here is some of my own. It's not the biggest collection going, aside from the more recent systems it's pretty much birthday/christmas presents over the years.
> 
> It's not everything, just what I like to keep in my home office for when I need a distraction from work. The 3 current gen are downstairs, there are a couple out on loan and some of the really ancient ones that don't really qualify as consoles are packed away. Anyway here you go, please excuse the mess I've not sorted things out for a while.
> 
> ...


Fuck you you made me feel bad about myself ;--;

jk. But yeah I love yours. I would make mine like that except for the fact that I don't have a shelf or anything, its pretty much a ghetto ass tv stand and coffee table with shit thrown on top of it.



ILOVETOPLAYNESGA said:


> I was thinking this thread is great to help with my own inspirations as I (sadly) may have to sell off my hoard soon to pay for my house... but then I get the fun of starting again. I did find some fun pics from the past, but most of my stuff is currently in storage... and I haven't inventoried and sorted most of the stuff since 2012. :-(
> 
> Part of the reason I am getting a house...
> Anyway, should be able to see the stuff in the gallery here.
> ...


Jesus christ you have like a thousand nes's and snes's and stuff


----------



## ILOVETOPLAYNESGA (Jan 11, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Fuck you you made me feel bad about myself ;--;
> 
> jk. But yeah I love yours. I would make mine like that except for the fact that I don't have a shelf or anything, its pretty much a ghetto ass tv stand and coffee table with shit thrown on top of it.
> 
> ...


Had over 2000 distinct console items when I last inventoried... (over 3000 with duplicates) it is kind of all I spent my money on growing up, and I hit up a lot of rummage sales. Sadly, I was not always allowed to buy everything I wanted to, or I would have Stadium Events... but what kid would buy that over batman (one rummage sale when I was young had a normal rummage sale table completely full of games and I looked through all of them... as soon as I saw Stadium Events I had a flashback to exactly where it was on the table at this sale... :-( but not where the sale was)

Since then the uninventoried spot in my room looks a lot like that picture, but now with a stack of computers as well.... perhaps my favorite new find was a vectrex. :-D

I love classic games for my hoard, just wish I had more friends around who would play them with me...


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jan 11, 2015)

ILOVETOPLAYNESGA said:


> Had over 2000 distinct console items when I last inventoried... (over 3000 with duplicates) it is kind of all I spent my money on growing up, and I hit up a lot of rummage sales. Sadly, I was not always allowed to buy everything I wanted to, or I would have Stadium Events... but what kid would buy that over batman (one rummage sale when I was young had a normal rummage sale table completely full of games and I looked through all of them... as soon as I saw Stadium Events I had a flashback to exactly where it was on the table at this sale... :-( but not where the sale was)
> 
> Since then the uninventoried spot in my room looks a lot like that picture, but now with a stack of computers as well.... perhaps my favorite new find was a vectrex. :-D
> 
> I love classic games for my hoard, just wish I had more friends around who would play them with me...


Wait, did you know Stadium Events was worth that much at the time? And holy shit, 200 consoles? Or 2000 consoles + games combined?


----------



## TecXero (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorry for the picture quality, I never invested in a decent camera. My setup is rather cheap right now, due to me still recovering from a robbery from a couple of years ago.



Spoiler: Consoles










 


Spoiler: Cheap gaming laptop










 


Spoiler: Current Handhelds










 


Spoiler: Handheld Drawer










 
I have a PS1 and Atari 7800 in storage along with their games. I'm still rebuilding my collection. I plan to get an original Xbox and PS2 soon.


----------



## Stwert (Jan 11, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Fuck you you made me feel bad about myself ;--;
> 
> Me?? What I do?


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jan 11, 2015)

". But yeah I love yours. I would make mine like that except for the fact that I don't have a shelf or anything, its pretty much a ghetto ass tv stand and coffee table with shit thrown on top of it."


----------



## Stwert (Jan 11, 2015)

Soz, I was totally mis-reading that. You'll have to excuse me, I am heavily medicated. The brain, eyes and the keyboard don't always work together


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 11, 2015)

Funny enough, I don't have my consoles on display like most others do, I bury them in my billions of Plushies as I don't have the shelf space yet to show them off. 

My consoles sit on this shelf




Xbox One, Wii U, Xbox 360. Other consoles are in my closet 

All my games reside in this shelf with all my blu ray collection and movie figures





And then I have my little gaming figure shelf over nya





There are a lot of other things around the room but that's too many pics to take


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm working on it lol ☺


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 11, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> Funny enough, I don't have my consoles on display like most others do, I bury them in my billions of Plushies as I don't have the shelf space yet to show them off.
> 
> My consoles sit on this shelf
> 
> ...


And I thought I had a lot of plush figures


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 11, 2015)

main tv area
40" 1080p tv, ps3 slim, ps2 phat, 360 slim, gamecube, htpc, wireless headphones, surround sound system, cable box, 3d anaglyph converter, gaming pc





gaming pc desk
19" lcd, 24" 1080p lcd, gaming keyboard and mouse





media self
1st shelf - movies/tv shows, 2nd - misc boxes and psp games, 3rd - ps3/360 games, 4th - ps2 games, 5th ps2/gamecube/ps1 games, 5th - gb/gbc/gba boxes, flashcart boxes and other misc boxes






Spoiler


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 11, 2015)

Hello doggy <3

Eh me "game room" is going to be me livingroom.


----------



## ILOVETOPLAYNESGA (Jan 12, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Wait, did you know Stadium Events was worth that much at the time? And holy shit, 200 consoles? Or 2000 consoles + games combined?


I did not know that, or I would have bought it. It was before the days of ebay... think we may have updated from 3.1 to xp by then, but not sure.
With games combined... sorry, when I think of it I think of it as computer stuff vs console stuff.

I have to say, I am greatly enjoying seeing everyone's gaming areas, it gives me a few ideas for when I am finally set up. :-)


----------



## Stwert (Jan 13, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> Funny enough, I don't have my consoles on display like most others do, I bury them in my billions of Plushies as I don't have the shelf space yet to show them off.
> 
> My consoles sit on this shelf
> 
> ...


 

Loving the figure collection


----------

